# ladies in newport/gwent



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

hi ladies any one who lives in newport or there abouts would like to e-mail/chat/********/meet-up it would be fantastic to have support from someone that knows what i am going through. I have just been through my first ivf treatment at ivf wales which unforuntely ended before ET as no eggs fertilized i would really love to do one of the above with some ladies for advice and support to each other x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi both I am in  Risca and I have my first appt. tomorrow!


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey hun let us know how your apointment goes tomorrow the ladies here are fab be best to also join in on the ivf wales chat they will sopport you to x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

The appt. was okay altough I was a little disapointed.

They took blood to do an AMH test but did not tell me when or how I get the results.  I also had an internal u/s done to find out that only 9 weeks after surgery I have a cyst on my ovary (I have endometriosis).

Basically I was told to lose weight and that I just have to wait until I get to the top of the list.  That was it!  I am no wiser to what happens next than I was before I went.  I guess I am frustrated but I will wait patiently for the next (approx) 12 months!


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

smcwales it is very frustrating when you are having to wait we were on the waiting list 19 months in them 19 months we were having ultrasounds and blood tests hubby had to do 3 sperm tests he said he felt like he was being milked like a cow.
we eventually recieved a letter with a date for our treatment to start which was quiet mixed emotions for me. if you wannt to chat more add me on ******** or text i will private messgae you my details we will have to arrange a meet up i am now back on the waiting list for my 2nd attempt which i am positive for best way to be 

i dont come on here as often as i did so i iwll private message you xxx


----------



## kezy (May 5, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
I am from Newport and would love to meet up. Just been through my second failed icsi cycle! So gutted! Anyone who wants to meet up for a coffee and a chat would be lovely. 
Keryn x


----------



## faith_2011 (May 16, 2011)

hi ladies ,
i don't live too far from newport and am currently on the waiting list to have  icsi in cardiff would like to meet up with others who are going through the same thing please let me know if you do meet up
wishing you all the best x


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening ladies, I am not so far from Risca and it is good to know there are some ladies local who would like to get together.  There is a meet on Saturday down Bridgend way, which for me is a little far, but might be helpful for some of you??  

How about we do something a little more local near Newport or Cardiff (close to M4) so we can share experiences.

Not sure what would suit most, evenings or weekends

Location, Dragon fly (just off J2 ............... any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi ladies, I live very close to Civic Centre, hope I can join you, I am 34weeks after 2nd ivf tx, guess I have just strain my pubic bones hence lots of pain, hopefully able to meet you girls.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just to let you know there is a meet on saturday if any of you would like to come.

8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at 12 noon Parc Ty Glas, Llanishen, Cardiff, CF14 5DU, . All welcome

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#new

add your name if you would like to come look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

ladies i am so sorry i havent been on here for a ling time now yes we need to arrange a meet as i am also due for my second ivf attempt planning appointment planned for 4th january 2012 but quiet scared to be honest. my email address is (PM MEMBER FOR EMAIL ADDRESS) it would be easier to message me like that xx



I have removed the email address on this thread, this is a public forum and anyone could see and use it  
If you set up your settings on your profile correctly you could PM each other and you would get a notification sent to your email so you don't miss it


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Ammie - Are you at IVF Wales?  At least with a planning appointment in Jan you can relax and enjoy Christmas xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

there is another meet coming up see link below. would be lovely to see some new faces.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4705608#new


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have removed the email address on this thread, this is a public forum and anyone could see and use it   
If you set up your settings o your profile correctly you could PM each other and you would get a notification sent to your email so you don't miss it


----------

